

How graph theory can reduce redundancy in trusses - richcuteguy34
http://www.datagenetics.com/blog/november12014/index.html

======
faehnrich
This looks very similar to this

[http://divisbyzero.com/2010/03/14/an-application-of-graph-
th...](http://divisbyzero.com/2010/03/14/an-application-of-graph-theory-to-
architecture/)

